# Looking for a lgd puppy....



## timnkristie (Dec 29, 2014)

We are in superior mt. An have recently lost our pyr/Anatolian girl....so we are looking for a new pup. Hoping for a pup that has pyreneese or Anatolian...crosses are fine too...please if you know of someone that has pups close to western Montana let us know! Thanks


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Here are some web sites for Montana.
https://www.facebook.com/GreatPyreneesRescueofMT

Not recommending these guys but you could check them out. They seem extremely knowledgeable and committed 
http://www.idahopyrenees.com/buying-a-great-pyrenees-puppy-from-us/

Check this place out
http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...cle_fbe09e30-3df9-5318-baab-30df90919d38.html

Then of course there is the national pyr rescue site with all states listed
Good luck!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Wish you were closer, I have Karakachan's & have 1 female pup left. They are just 3 weeks old now.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Backfourty,Mi.; How much would you want for your pup?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know of Katie's Karakachans and have learned first hand how wonderful that breed is. The pedigree of the parents of that pup she has for sale cannot be beat!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Phil V. said:


> Backfourty,Mi.; How much would you want for your pup?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I know of Katie's Karakachans and have learned first hand how wonderful that breed is. The pedigree of the parents of that pup she has for sale cannot be beat!


Thanks so much! We love our Karakachans.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This is the 1 pup that I have left right now Phil V.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a couple people that had sent me PM's inquiring about our pup's & our last 1 is now sold. Thanks for the interest, they are a great dog.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Had an unexpected hospital bill. Mom passed out and hit her head on the corner of the bedroom doorway. She's 92. I've been looking for one but can wait till warmer weather to get one. I have 4 Oberhasli does that I plan putting it with.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear your mom had a bad fall Phil V. I sure hope she's back home & feeling much better. 
We are planning another litter but not until early 2016.


----------

